# Milkweed Seeds



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Around here, milkweed is an important source for the bees. While it is easy to recognize in the ditch, I've found a site that will send seeds for a small donation, and help the Monarch butterflies as well.

Here's the link: http://www.livemonarch.com/free-milkweed-seeds.htm


----------

